# What Do You *Like* About Your Looks?



## cno64 (Nov 18, 2007)

Since we women are notorious(and I'm as guilty as anyone) about focusing on what we perceive as our flaws, why don't we think for a moment about what we like about our appearance.
I love my coloring, which features NW15 skin, jade-green eyes, and dark-brown-almost-to-the-point-of-being-black hair.
And I like the shape of my lips; they're full, but delicately shaped, with a "pouty" lower lip and a nice cupid's bow on the upper lip.
And my eyes are large and round, but not too round, and I have naturally arched brows.
Of course, I could easily rattle off a list of the features I'd like to change, but I'm trying to stay positive here.
I don't consider this a boast-fest, just an occasion to appreciate what we've been given.
Anyone else?


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 18, 2007)

I love my facial structure, it's very defined. I also love my hair because it's so easy to manage, I can just wash it and let it air dry, and it has volume and wave and looks styled. I also like my butt, legs, arms, and back.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2007)

I like my eye shape i spose


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 18, 2007)

i like my eyes, lips, bum, arms and hair


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 18, 2007)

Eyes and eyebrows, lips, hair, waist, and bottom


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 18, 2007)

Great thread! 

I like my lips and my fair skin. My hair is pretty good, too!


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2007)

i like my eyes.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 18, 2007)

I love my freckles.


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm
Errmmmmmm




Can I get back to you on that....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of mine is going south now.
Enjoy everything about yourselves whilst you can.
Gravity is a horrid thing!
Hugz
Jules xxxx


----------



## Briar (Nov 18, 2007)

I love my lips!  When I was a kid they were way too big for my face and I got teased unmercifully but as an adult they are full and sensual, and I love them.  Also love the color and shape of my eyes, and my body's curves (well, most of them anyway, hee).


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 18, 2007)

i like my almond shaped eyes. theyre unique i think


----------



## Johnny Wal (Nov 18, 2007)

people always hate me for talking about this! haha. but i love a lot of things about myself. i like my eye color (thanks mommy!), and i like my eyebrows, and my skin (color and clarity), my butt has been complimented and i was once told i have "pretty hands" lmao. not saying i love everyyyything about me, theres things i dont like, obviously

but mostly, i think that 1) you have to learn to like what you've got. 2) if ya dont - change it!.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 19, 2007)

my eyes

my straight hair - sure it doesnt hold a curl, but i dont have to do anything to it in the morning

my butt- ive got a bootie. it looks awesome in skirts and dresses and it fills out jeans (sometimes a bit too much)

my skin- i can just walk around in the sun and get color quick. gotta love my filipino skin!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 19, 2007)

i love my eye color (green) and skintone (nc15). i don't really like my natural light brown hair, but i dye it jet black and love it that way. i really like my nose, lips, height and how slim i am, also.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 19, 2007)

i love my lips and my butt! they are both big and just wonderful!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2007)

my eyebrows are okay I guess. I like my freckles, I only have a sprinkle underneath my eyes (at the highest point of my cheeks) but they aren't too noticeable.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 19, 2007)

My feet, I wear a size 5 US shoe.
My nose since it's small and very straight.
And my lashes because they're very long, curl well, and are dark.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 19, 2007)

I like my eyes.  They're almond and large. 
I like my skintone.  It's awesome.  
I like my legs.  
I like the texture of my skin - nice and smooth.


----------



## saki (Nov 19, 2007)

I like my nose, it's small and cute. My lips, eyes and eye lashes 'cause they're naturally curly. I like my bum and feet! I like my hair at times, but only when it works with me. I also like the light freckles on my cheeks! hehe


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 19, 2007)

I love my lips coz they're full and pouty
I love my shoulders and collarbone coz they never get fat lol
I love my feet
I love my legs coz they're always skinny (can't say the same about my waist!)


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Nov 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say this is a great idea for a thread! There's so much of "Ohhh I hate my *insert body part*...", its good to have such a positive thread!

I love my colouring, I'm Eurasian and I have dark brown hair and dark brown almond shaped eyes, for years as a teenager I wished I was blonde and blue eyed but now I wouldn't change my looks for the world. 
I love my hair because it's thick and super long now (past my chest) 
I like my skin because it's mostly clear (or it's clear for as long as I use the right products  )


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 19, 2007)

What a great positive thread !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You know, the older I get, the more I like myself and start to appreciate things about myself. 

I like my eyes, they are two colors of green which is pretty unusual around here. 
I also like my nails, they are pretty strong and grow really fast, most people think I have fake nails. 
I like my long, thick, wavy hair. I always get the "I wish I had your hair" compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the size of my teeth, they are not too small or too big and match my face.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 19, 2007)

As a child and a teen, I wouldn't have been able to come up with one thing that I liked about my appearance.  That's how much I hated my appearance.  

Internally, I have been working on the issue of not just finding something beautiful about myself, but more broadly self-acceptance and  self-awareness.  This is not just a destination, but a journey of continual self-discovery for me.  So much was robbed from me, that I feel that I am just waking up to a new person or a new experience even decades later.

My mind is the real thing that I appreciate the most.  It has rescued me from Hellish unspeakable crimes, somehow put me through college, and allowed it's self to break out of many controlling belief systems.

In regard to my appearance, I like my small feet.  I can wear the display size six shoe.

In just the past few years, I felt like I was just getting the body of a woman.  That is still so new to me.  I never really even felt connected to a body or my body and now I have one that is resembling a woman.  Whoa!  That just gets me emotional.

Lastly, I like my skin tone. My favorite colors look great on it.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_You know, the older I get, the more I like myself and start to appreciate things about myself._

 
This is so true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my nose, first and foremost. A lot of people ask me if I have had a nose job and who my doctor is if I did because all of my sibs just do not have the same nose as I do. I can wear any type of sunglasses and still rock it because of my nose! I guess it's not often that pure Filipinos have this type of feature?

I love my eyes because they're huge and expressive. I also love my lips/mouth even though many comment that my mouth is a tad too big.

I love that even though I have heavy thighs, my legs still look slim when I wear skinny pants or short skirts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I love a lot about my looks. I just don't like my scars, but I tend not to focus on that. And also my height! LOL But that's what clothes alteration is for!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 19, 2007)

I love my body, lips, hands, feet, skintone and smile.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh yes, I like this thread, def good to concentrate what we love about ourselves instead of things we want to change!

I love me eyes (they are brown, big, almondy, dreamy, some say my eyes tell a story)

I love my hair (it is super straight, very long down to my booty and thick. black, and dont have to put any products or appliances in my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it from my mom, she is almost 63 yrs old with thick long hair down to her booty)

I love my skin complexion, didnt like it when I was younger, but I love the soft mochalata of mine

I love my boobs (34/36 C and bubbly and lively as I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love they way I dress and puttin together outfits/accesories. 

I guess I have more things to be appreciative and blessed for then I think


----------



## cno64 (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I love my lips!  When I was a kid they were way too big for my face and I got teased unmercifully but as an adult they are full and sensual, and I love them.  Also love the color and shape of my eyes, and my body's curves (well, most of them anyway, hee)._

 
I can relate to _*both*_ of those!
In junior high and high school and even beyond, I got hateful remarks about my full lips. I was even called "ni***r lips,"  which even then I thought was horrible. I'm not proud of this, but even I bought in to the idea that my lips were "too big," and tried to make them look smaller. These days I consider my lips among my best features, and rock red lipstick.
I also got called "bubble butt," and now everybody_* wants *_a round behind!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2007)

Great thread! It's so easy for me to overlook the things I do like about myself since I seem to dwell on the things I don't like.

I love my dark skin - the colour and how incredibly soft it is
I love my eyes - big, almond shaped brown jems
I love my neckline and shoulders 
I love my lips - full and cushiony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love my small frame and luscious curves
I love my slim arms and the definition I'm seeing thanks to my gym sessions!


----------



## n_c (Nov 19, 2007)

I like my lips, skintone and feet.


----------



## righteothen (Nov 22, 2007)

I like my lips (seems to be common in here).  They're full, but they aren't too full.

I like my eyes.  They're blue-green, without being too blue, or too green, so I can't call them either of those.  My husband says they remind him of the creek where he grew up ^_^.  (Don't like my dark circles, but this thread isn't about that).

I like my eyelashes, because I have lots of them, so I don't need to worry about volumizing mascara (but I use lengthening ^_^).

And lastly, I like my legs, even if I have thickish thighs.

This is a great thread, I feel a little better already ^_^.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Great thread! It's so easy for me to overlook the things I do like about myself since I seem to dwell on the things I don't like.

_

 
I heard *that*!
For most of my life, I thought it was "conceited" to acknowledge having any good features.
A little maturity(I'm 43) has made me realize that if you've been given something good, it's healthier to appreciate it, rather than ignore or belittle it for the sake of seeming "humble."


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you for this thread we really need to focus on the good stuff...I really need to do this too cuz I'm feeling pretty down about myself today...

Okay I actually have to think about this...

I like my hair. It's long, straight, dark brown with reddish hightlights that are completely natural. And I have LOTS of it. 

I like my eyes. I have the same eyes as my dad. It's not the most beautiful eyes out there but they are very warm and kind. They are truly a window to my soul.

I actually HAVE a butt for a Chinese girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've received compliments on my tooshie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, I know I don't have the best body but I'm really learning to appreciate it as I age. I was lucky enough to inherit an athletic build (both my parents were gym teachers). I like the fact that it's not hard for me to build muscle and I am strong for a 5'4 gal. 

Hmm, I feel better about myself already. Thanks again for starting this thread


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 24, 2007)

I love my eyes and lips. Even though my lips are uneven.


----------



## XShear (Nov 24, 2007)

My skinny frame, my hair, my fair skintone, my eyes, my lips, and my boobs!


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

I love the shape of my lips - they are full 
My hair , I have long curly hair that forms into perfect spiral curls( well it does this when I am having a good hair day ) 
My skin - I have verly little problems with pimples 
I have almond shaped eyes 
 When I chose to show it I have nice cleavage - no push up bras needed


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

Good idea for a post. :] My dad just called me fat today because he thinks that at my height (5'3"/5'4"), I should be  17 lbs.lighter than 115 lbs.
But that would require the lack of boobs and an ass. >_> So no thanks.

I like that I'm proportional--pretty nice boobs and according to a lot of people, a really nice, bootylicious/ghetto butt. >_>
I like that I have abs, and I...was gaining a six pack (or just mass toned-ness) before all the epic feasts this weekend.
Toned arms. My forearm can take the place of an electric mixer when I'm making gourmet marshmallows with my friends. :]


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 28, 2007)

i have no problems with my nose, it's small. i like my eyes, they are dark grey which is a slavic feature inherited from my mummy. my skin's quite nice too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

hmmm...i also like my coloring - pale, freckled skin and light, hazel eyes.  and i've also recently dyed my very light brown a dark blackish brown.  i also like my lips they're full, but not too full - i guess my facial structure, in general. not much else - i have a love-hate relationship with my boobs, and i've dealt with body-image issues since i was about 10.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

I love my teeth. They are straight and white


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I love my freckles._

 
same here. I always sheer my foundation over my nose and upper cheeks to let them shine through.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 30, 2007)

I like my eyes, lips, smallness of my feet and hands, back and stomach.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 2, 2007)

Funny cause all my life I was the ugly duckling til I turned 30??
I love my eyes and lips ,
I have awesome facial structure and the fact i dont look close to looking 37 of age


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 2, 2007)

i guess i like my eyes and smile


----------



## User49 (Dec 2, 2007)

Freckles! Love em!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 3, 2007)

my teeth!!! i luv them...nd the shape of my eyes is nice..


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 3, 2007)

I like this, focusing on the good things at last!!

I like my eyes, my shoulders, my boobs, my legs and my feet!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 4, 2007)

I love my boobs, bum, feet and eyes. Oh and my hands. I really like my hands. And my lips lol.


----------



## xxScenesta (Dec 4, 2007)

My blue eyes

Everyone thinks I wear contacts.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 4, 2007)

I like my:
boobs-they are a good size aka big
my cheeks- even though I still get carded for cigarettes cause I have a baby face
my long hair- it gets a lot of attention
my big ass-oh yeah


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 4, 2007)

I Like my lips, my eyes, nose, and Oh! my ass! LOL


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2007)

i've been told i'm very unusually beautiful. I don't know about that but I love my lips and my eyes. I also have huge tits (breasts... sorry) and I've learned to love them even though they'll be heading to my knees in about 5 years.
hmmm... i have really muscular legs which look nice in heels but look manly in flats.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 6, 2007)

I like my eyes and lips


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like my eyelashes, they're really long and dark


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 10, 2007)

I like my figure. It's not curvy curvy, but it's proportional, fit, and slim. =) And I like my lips and hair. And I have nice arms.


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 11, 2007)

I like being a Snow White - very pale, dark hair and blue eyes


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 11, 2007)

I like my eyes, lips and chest


----------

